# bus to chetumal



## butler247 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am traveling to Merdia May 22, 2012 
I need to get from Merdia airport to chetumal. any one knon how to do this?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

butler247 said:


> I am traveling to Merdia May 22, 2012
> I need to get from Merdia airport to chetumal. any one knon how to do this?


Take a bus into the Merida bus station, then catch a bus from Merida to Chetumal. Bus service in Mexico is great: frequent, comfortable and on-time.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

The ADO is super easy to take. It will be about an eight hour trip, if you take one of the buses that only makes a few stops. Make sure you dress warm as more often than not, the air conditioning is set on a very cold temperature.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Take a bus into the Merida bus station, then catch a bus from Merida to Chetumal. Bus service in Mexico is great: frequent, comfortable and on-time.


Tundra. Where have you gone? Alan.

This is your last post.

Just wondering.


----------

